# I was disgusted



## MrsKuhn (Aug 22, 2013)

Wow that's horrible.  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

That's just unreal!


----------



## Melfice (Aug 4, 2012)

Companies only care about making money


----------



## PiratesAndPups (Sep 24, 2013)

I sent an email to corporate about it and I'm waiting to see what sort of excuses they will send back to pretend it's a non-issue. I just wonder how many people who don't know about the bad products will feed these to their dogs before they get pulled from the shelves.


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

You should post a warning sign next to the bin. People should be able to make an informed decision. 

As crazy as that is... I know a couple people still feeding these treats to their dogs REGARDLESS of the problems with it. When I confronted them about it, they said it's wasteful to throw it out.


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

Call their corporate office and report it.

_Oops...posted after you already did this..._


----------



## Melfice (Aug 4, 2012)

Brave said:


> You should post a warning sign next to the bin. People should be able to make an informed decision.
> 
> As crazy as that is... I know a couple people still feeding these treats to their dogs REGARDLESS of the problems with it. When I confronted them about it, they said it's wasteful to throw it out.


Wow really?!? I can't believe they would say something like that :doh:


----------



## PiratesAndPups (Sep 24, 2013)

Brave said:


> As crazy as that is... I know a couple people still feeding these treats to their dogs REGARDLESS of the problems with it. When I confronted them about it, they said it's wasteful to throw it out.


Those are the sort of people who should not have dogs. If I had spent $100 on something that I found out could be dangerous to my girls, it would be in the trash faster than you could blink.


----------



## Melfice (Aug 4, 2012)

PiratesAndPups said:


> I sent an email to corporate about it and I'm waiting to see what sort of excuses they will send back to pretend it's a non-issue. I just wonder how many people who don't know about the bad products will feed these to their dogs before they get pulled from the shelves.


Oh they will pull them from the shelves once an official recall has been issed. Until then, all those treats will stay right where they are...on the shelves being sold to people :no:

Its sad but Petco is not going to do anything about it I'm afraid.


----------



## Tennyson (Mar 26, 2011)

PiratesAndPups said:


> I went to Petco over lunch to pick up some training treats for Luna's CGC class tonight. I usually browse the bargain bins up front to look for deals and what I saw there today made me very angry.
> 
> The chicken jerky from China that has been killing hundreds of dogs was placed up front on sale. I know there is no official recall yet, but these are still killing dogs all over.
> 
> I mentioned it to a manger and she just shrugged it off. If they even pretend to care about the animals that they sell products for, they should be more responsible than this!


I saw the same thing at the Petco I go to. There was a wire bin of Dogswell jerky treats in the front of the store. I told the mgr. about the problems with the jerky and he scanned a bag of them and nothing came up on their system. Has to be a mandate from their headquarters for the treats to be pulled. If you look at the bag of Dogswell it's in yellow type that they are a product of China. The rest of the printing was done in a brown color.
Odd.......because I was bringing back a compressed rawhide bone I bought for Deaglan. It was full of rawhide pieces like from the end of a rawhide roll. No problem getting my money back but I looked in another wire bin and it was full of the compressed bones on sale. Usually $14 knocked down to $3. Mgr. said it was because of so many complaints and aren't selling them anymore.

I called their corporate headquarters and they said they will get back to me.
Yeah.....well.....


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

Petco has a practice of having a "sale" bin near check out. I'm always wary of food items in there. If there was no memo to the stores about a possible problem I wonder why the jerky was in the bargin bin?


----------



## Tennyson (Mar 26, 2011)

All the Dogswell was off the shelves. It was only in the bin out front.


----------



## PiratesAndPups (Sep 24, 2013)

Tennyson said:


> All the Dogswell was off the shelves. It was only in the bin out front.


It was the same at my store. They can say that they can't do anything about it until they get a memo from corporate, but how about not putting it out for sale at the front of the store?! If I owned the place and was not allowed to just get rid of it, I would leave it in place and put up a sign to ward people off until a recall came.


----------



## Tennyson (Mar 26, 2011)

I just ran over to Petco to get some bully sticks for Deaglan and they (Dogswell) are still out front in the bin and they are on sale now. Regularly $12.99 - $14.99, marked down to $3.99 - $4.99.
Something isn't right.


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Tennyson said:


> I just ran over to Petco to get some bully sticks for Deaglan and they (Dogswell) are still out front in the bin and they are on sale now. Regularly $12.99 - $14.99, marked down to $3.99 - $4.99.
> Something isn't right.


I think they are trying to cut their losses before a recall comes out. Sell inventory @ 0 mark-up (wholesale prices) at least gets rid of their inventory. 

I'm not sure how recalls work, I assume when stores purchase products they shell out money for the inventory. If something is recalled, does the manufacturer refund the cost?


----------



## PiratesAndPups (Sep 24, 2013)

Tennyson said:


> I just ran over to Petco to get some bully sticks for Deaglan and they (Dogswell) are still out front in the bin and they are on sale now. Regularly $12.99 - $14.99, marked down to $3.99 - $4.99.
> Something isn't right.



I think it's despicable. After work, I think I'll drop by again and take some pictures to post on twitter and such. It's downright sickening for them to do this.


----------



## PiratesAndPups (Sep 24, 2013)

Brave said:


> I think they are trying to cut their losses before a recall comes out. Sell inventory @ 0 mark-up (wholesale prices) at least gets rid of their inventory.
> 
> I'm not sure how recalls work, I assume when stores purchase products they shell out money for the inventory. If something is recalled, does the manufacturer refund the cost?


I would assume that's how it would work. If so, it makes no sense for them to sell it to the public at the same price they will get back from the manufacturer.


----------



## CharlieBear80 (Oct 13, 2013)

Hasn't PetCo been known to engage in questionable practices such as this in the past? I heard something that didn't sit right with me several years back and have not shopped there since.


----------



## PiratesAndPups (Sep 24, 2013)

So I went back to Petco and took a longer look at the display. There was no price listed anywhere. I had a chasier check the price and found that they weren't even marking them down. They simply put them up front (and cleared them out of the shelves) so that they could unload their stock of them at full price before they get recalled.


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

How awful for the people that don't know about the dangers of the product. I think it's a great idea about getting it on twitter, they're sure to take notice then!


----------



## PiratesAndPups (Sep 24, 2013)

I just posted on twitter, posted on facebook and sent it to my sister to do the same. Anyone who has social netowrking accounts, please spread this around so your friends don't buy this for their dogs.


----------



## PiratesAndPups (Sep 24, 2013)

I've sent them an email to corporate earlier, tagged them in my post on Twitter and wrote on their Facebook wall. Let's see if I get even one response.


----------



## PiratesAndPups (Sep 24, 2013)

They responded to my facebook post on their page. First they tried to make me communicate by email so it would be out of a public forum and then they argued that the product is fine because there is no recall. I called them out on it, saying that the same product line had been recalled multiple times in the last few years. If they cared about dogs at all, they wouldn't even have this product in stock.


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

I'm disgusted.....what is wrong with that company? ...and that store?


----------



## PiratesAndPups (Sep 24, 2013)

Here's the response I got back from them.



> Dear Paul,
> Thank you for contacting Petco.
> 
> I understand your sentiments on the ongoing reports regarding pets getting ill due to consumption of the jerky treats. However, at Petco, our top priority is always the health and well-being of animals, which is why we are very cautious in selecting products that we offer to our customers. In regards to China manufactured jerky treats, the FDA has been unable to identify a definitive cause of the reported dog illnesses and has been unable to establish a direct link between the reported illnesses and China-sourced jerky products.
> ...


Some of it is word for word what they posted on my Facebook comment. It's a very canned and prepared response.


----------



## Barkr (Dec 23, 2011)

OMG Why would they do this ? Recalled items pulled from shelves can be sent back to the supplier( at least here in Canada ) for credit or reimbursement. This is most disturbing :-(


----------



## PiratesAndPups (Sep 24, 2013)

Barkr said:


> OMG Why would they do this ? Recalled items pulled from shelves can be sent back to the supplier( at least here in Canada ) for credit or reimbursement. This is most disturbing :-(


If they send it back to the manufacturer, they'll only get a refund of what they paid for it. They're trying to profit by selling them all to unsuspecting customers before the recall happens.


----------

